# Charity Ice Tournament



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey folks! It's time to announce the 2nd Annual "Ice Out Hunger" Ice Fishing Tournament. This years event will be held SATURDAY, February 2, 2013 at Wingfoot Lake State Park. 

This is a LOW ENTRY FEE "bragging rights" tournament where the main goals are FUN and raising some money to help a great cause. 100% of the entry fees will be donated to the Akron Canton Regional Foodbank.

Entry fee is $10 per two man or 1 man team... Choice is yours! 

Hours are 7:30AM til 2:30PM at Wingfoot Lake
Registrations start 6AM at the PINE TREE LODGE where we'll have coffee and soft drinks.

Weigh in your 10 best panfish (perch, blugill, crappie)

Trophies will be given to 1st, 2nd, 3rd place in adult division and kids 15 and under division.

Cell phone communication, helping each other, sharing information is welcomed! Be courteous to your competitors but most of all HAVE FUN.

There will be soup, chili, hot dogs, coffee served afterwards by the nice, warm fire in the Pine Tree Lodge!

Last year, we raised over $1800 for the Food Bank, thanks to our sponsors and contestants, and we didn't even have ice! This year is looking like we'll make it out! If not, we'll still give away prizes and have a great picbnic, just like last year.

For more details or with questions, email me at [email protected]

Thanks to OGF for letting me post. Looking forward to seeing lots of you out there!

Carl


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Hoping to come lend support even if i don't fish.


----------



## live4fishn (Feb 27, 2012)

Sounds like a good time. I'll be out there with some friends.


----------



## mrbencrazy (Aug 25, 2010)

Sounds awesome. Just register that day?


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Yep. Just come out to the Pine Tree lodge at Wingfoot State Park the morning of and we'll be there starting at 6AM. 

Thanks for the support!

Carl


----------



## TheGipper614 (Jan 11, 2013)

sounds like fun


----------



## Stallion (Jan 15, 2013)

Big Daddy said:


> Hey folks! It's time to announce the 2nd Annual "Ice Out Hunger" Ice Fishing Tournament. This years event will be held SATURDAY, February 2, 2013 at Wingfoot Lake State Park.
> 
> This is a LOW ENTRY FEE "bragging rights" tournament where the main goals are FUN and raising some money to help a great cause. 100% of the entry fees will be donated to the Akron Canton Regional Foodbank.
> 
> ...


Thanks for running tourney


----------



## kmolloh2 (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi Big Daddy, My name is Keith Mollohan and I am a student at Kent State University. I am doing a video project for a class I have, and I saw your post about an ice fishing charity tournament. I think this would be a great story to do a video about. I love the outdoors and I absolutely love fishing, and I would love to show others my passion for the sport, and the good that it can do. I was just wondering if I could possibly get an interview with you and maybe come out the day of the event and get some shots of the action! If at all possible I would like to do an interview with you before the event if you have any free time. Sorry if this is short notice, but I can work around your schedule. If you are interested my email is [email protected] or my phone number is 330-631-7680. Feel free to email, text or call me if you are interested. Thank you, and Good luck!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

kmolloh2 said:


> Hi Big Daddy, My name is Keith Mollohan and I am a student at Kent State University. I am doing a video project for a class I have, and I saw your post about an ice fishing charity tournament. I think this would be a great story to do a video about. I love the outdoors and I absolutely love fishing, and I would love to show others my passion for the sport, and the good that it can do. I was just wondering if I could possibly get an interview with you and maybe come out the day of the event and get some shots of the action! If at all possible I would like to do an interview with you before the event if you have any free time. Sorry if this is short notice, but I can work around your schedule. If you are interested my email is [email protected] or my phone number is 330-631-7680. Feel free to email, text or call me if you are interested. Thank you, and Good luck!


That's ironic isn't it?


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

I agree K gone!

Evin


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I'll try and make it, though I don't have a shanty. If anyone wants to share a shanty, let me know. 

Which one is the Pine Tree Lodge? Should I bring a side dish?


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Do you guys think we will have good ice??


----------



## mrbencrazy (Aug 25, 2010)

What happens now with no ice ? Still having a get together? What time? Thanks

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## LindyRigger (Apr 13, 2004)

Nice job Big Daddy with the tournament and all those that helped and supported this event. 
LindyRigger


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

So apparently this happened!(in spite of what had to be some 'questionable ' ice!)
So what happened? What won the tourney? Good turnout? (I assumed with no replies about the ice conditions, it would be cancelled/postponed?) Was hoping for a heart -warming story like the Mario one from previous years!


----------



## LindyRigger (Apr 13, 2004)

Not many guys fished due to poor ice conditions. I did not venture out on the ice. A lot of guys showed up to talk and support the cause (Akron Food Bank).


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

about 30 people showed up, and 3 fished on 2.5"-3" of ice. Several fished off the dock at Mogadore, and 1 perch maybe 4" was the only fish checked in. They 
raffled off all the prizes and trophies. It was a nice chance to meet fellow ice fisherman and support a good cause. We are all hoping for more ice next year.


----------



## kmolloh2 (Jan 22, 2013)

Finally finished the video! Here's the link for it, it's a little rough, but hope you guys enjoy it.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Very nice production Keith! I also thought it was canceled due to melting ice conditions or I would have been there.


----------

